# SECRETS - Two Resorts in Jamaica



## gnipgnop (Apr 16, 2012)

I have looked at all the reviews for Jamaica in TUG and there is nothing listed for these resorts.  They are both in the RCI inventory but I wanted to know if any TUGGERS have ever been to either of these places.
1.   UVC @ Secrets St. James and
2.   UVC @ Secrets Wild Orchid
My daughter wants to go back to Jamaica where they spent their honeymoon.  It is now their 25th wedding anniversary.  I am trying to find a very special place for them as a gift.  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Apr 16, 2012)

We checked out Secrets Wild Orchid, but chose Couples Swept Away instead. Couples is not RCI or time-share affiliated, but when we priced out the cost of the exchange plus the mandatory all-inclusive fees,vs Couples fees for an ocean view, Couples was the better choice for us. Secrets is a beautiful resort, but it seemed like you were charged quite a bit for each upgrade, and many of the restaurants required reservations. Hopefully you will get more info from someone who has stayed at Secrets. You can always read reviews on tripadvisor to get others'opinions of the resort.
-Deb


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Deb:  Boy, Secrets seems to have lots of secrets.  Hard to find out any pertinant information.  can any Tuggers out there help, please.


----------



## wfillion (Apr 19, 2012)

I think you should take one for the team. Check it out and report back!


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 20, 2012)

It's not for me.....it's a gift for my daughter's 25 wedding anniversary and I really want it to be special.  That's why I'm so interested in hearing if anyone has been there.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Because it is more an AI hotel than a timeshare that gives excess inventory to RCI, I don't think you will find a lot of exchangers here. Check trip advisors there are plenty of really positive reviews. For a special occasion, it may be worth it for the level of service received.  But even more so than the Mexican AI's, resorts like this make there money off the AI fees charged through RCI. I checked several dates and a few had a few hundred dollar savings vs what you can get on sites like hotels.com and expedia depending on season but others cost more through RCI.


Mandatory Unlimited Luxury program: Rates are for 2 adults same room/PER NIGHT. Single guest will be charged at 65% of the below rates. Additional adult guests will be charged 45% of the below rate. Adults Only! (MUST BE OVER 18 YEARS OLD) 3 night minimum stay required! RCI inbounds who will be arriving late or staying less than 7 nights
MUST call the (UVC) reservations line at 1-877-923-2582 THREE days in advance or they will be held responsible for paying an All Inclusive fee for 7 nights. Deluxe Room (Unit type HOTEL) 2012 Rates: Jan7-Apr1 US$681; Apr7-Aug12 US$377; Aug18-Dec16 US$322 Dec22-Dec-30 US$673 Deluxe Room (Unit type HOTEL) 2013 Rates: Jan5-Mar31 US$511; Apr6-Aug11 US$432; Aug17-Dec15 US$369; Dec21-Jan5,2014 US870
Preferred Club Suite (Unit type STUDIO) 2012 Rates: Jan7-Apr1 US$852; Apr7-Aug12 US$472; Aug18-Dec16 US$403. Dec22- Dec30 US$841 Preferred Club Suite (unit type STUDIO) 2013 RATES: Jan5-Mar31 US$639; Apr6-Aug11 US$541; Aug17-Dec15 US 462; Dec21-Jan5 2014 US$1,087


----------

